# Biggest for 2007



## Anthony

I did this 2 years ago and I wanted to bring it back this year. When I did it then I did it for all of P&S, this time I am only going to do MD/DE. Here are the rules, all fish must be caught from shore. Yakking out baits and reeling them in from shore does count, even though it's cheating a little. A picture is necessary. All species are eligible. All releases will be done by inches, all culled fish will be done by weight. We'll do top three of each and keep a running list for the rest of the year. This should be fun.


----------



## cygnus-x1

I agree it should be fun. You stating that all fish must be caught from shore is also an attempt to equalize things. I would also say that yakking out baits should not count as that gives an advantage that those that do not possess a yak cannot achieve Same thing goes for explosive bait launchers 

just my 2 cents


----------



## French

does January count? 

26.5 inch striper, but Tunafish has me whipped already with his 30in.


----------



## Huntsman

*With PICS-*



French said:


> does January count?
> 
> 26.5 inch striper, but Tunafish has me whipped already with his 30in.


So, it doesn't count... LOL...


----------



## bivalvebill

This is going to be interesting


----------



## justinfisch01

disreguard


----------



## Andre

18.5 " largemouth bass...released


----------



## emjay

*Nice*

fish!!


----------



## Anthony

I know I caught a 40+ inch striper in January but I didn't take a pic. I will only count fish that were caught from here on out.


----------



## French

my biggest, 26.5 striper released.

a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/669197-R1-02-17A_003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Huntsman

*Hey Anthony,*



Anthony said:


> I know I caught a 40+ inch striper in January but I didn't take a pic. I will only count fish that were caught from here on out.


Was it the VA side of AI where you snagged your striper... I'm planning on hit'n that area sometime this year and have seen in the past that area producing some nice feesh...


----------



## cygnus-x1

Huntsman said:


> Was it the VA side of AI where you snagged your striper... I'm planning on hit'n that area sometime this year and have seen in the past that area producing some nice feesh...


If you have an ORV and the pass the point down there (when you can get on  ) produces well. Or so I have been told. Being ORV challenged I have yet to catch more than a few schoolies.


----------



## Anthony

Just to let you guys know the VA side ORV section is closed until sept 1. I just realized that there is a limited edit time for posts. I'll have to talk to SF to see if I can work something out.


----------



## cygnus-x1

Anthony said:


> Just to let you guys know the VA side ORV section is closed until sept 1. I just realized that there is a limited edit time for posts. I'll have to talk to SF to see if I can work something out.


what ???    

Anthony ... is this SOP ??? I could have sworn about 3 years ago I saw people going out to the point in April when I was there for my first time.

What is it this time ... more piping plovers?   :redface:


----------



## Huntsman

*Jeezz!!!!!!!*



Anthony said:


> Just to let you guys know the VA side ORV section is closed until sept 1. I just realized that there is a limited edit time for posts. I'll have to talk to SF to see if I can work something out.


That's a long time coming... Guess that's why the bi'uns tear it up when they see bait in the h20


----------



## Teddy

*Pics????????*

So I cannot post a pic this disqualifies my catch? BS You don't believe me because this SITE won't allow me to post a pic before I spend money? So be it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fishing:


----------



## terpfan

Teddy said:


> So I cannot post a pic this disqualifies my catch? BS You don't believe me because this SITE won't allow me to post a pic before I spend money? So be it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fishing:


you can post pics.


----------



## AL_N_VB

Teddy said:


> So I cannot post a pic this disqualifies my catch? BS You don't believe me because this SITE won't allow me to post a pic before I spend money? So be it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fishing:



Down load to Photo Bucket.com (BTW..Photo Bucket is $$$$FREE$$$!!!!!) from your CPU...highlite the IMG code...post yer reply...

Paste the IMG you copied..

Voila....non-supporter and ya got to post a pic...

I don't even down load my pics on P&S...even tho I can......so its not really about the yen...

Trust me...their are ways to go around the BS....

Crap usually floats


----------



## fishbait

Teddy said:


> So I cannot post a pic this disqualifies my catch? BS You don't believe me because this SITE won't allow me to post a pic before I spend money? So be it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fishing:


First of all, any contest worth having is going to require some kind of evidence. Without it, there is no objectivity. 
Second, don't bash the site or it's supporters. You make it sound like anyone who is a supporter is some dumb lemming throwing their $20 into a black hole. I'm not asking you to send in money, I'm just saying don't bitch about it just because you think you deserve access to everything for free.


----------



## AL_N_VB

FB- don't think he's bashing.....jus needed another option..Don't think Ant speified if ya had to be a supporter or not.......


But on another hand....this board only continues thru our funds...so when we donate and contribute...its all for the good.

buthca don't need ta be a supporter ta prove your catch


----------



## AL_N_VB

Ant-

Great thread....

should have one on the VA board....ought ta make some interesting reads.


----------



## fishbait

NS4D, I agree with you completely, I just wish that Teddy, or anyone for that matter, would just ask a question like "how do I post a pick" instead of jumping to a conclusion and pointing their finger in someone's chest. It wasn't fair to Anthony or Matt.


----------



## AL_N_VB

agreed FB....but Teddy didn't know.

Would like to see that fish Teddy...lemme know if ya need help postin tha pics


----------



## fingersandclaws

I think the term you are looking for is "pic"  Isn't payback a female canine.


----------



## AL_N_VB

*FB and Fingersnclaws.....*

love yer sigs.......laugh my a$$ off!

surprise NJ ain't use em yet. 

WBB?


----------



## fingersandclaws

Nserch4Drum said:


> love yer sigs.......laugh my a$$ off!
> 
> surprise NJ ain't use em yet.
> 
> WBB?


White Bucket Brigade  Us MD boys were tired of hearing about the A/C


----------



## AL_N_VB

Man..I gotta get up w/ you boys......picture you fellas as Asian Americans 

Ya gonna make tha AI Spring fling?


----------



## AL_N_VB

fingersandclaws said:


> White Bucket Brigade  Us MD boys were tired of hearing about the A/C



hey ...the A/C ....the original non-denominative / non-profit fishing group of Asian Americans ( minus 1 Pacific Islander ) ...glad more groups are poppin up.

don't hate


----------



## fingersandclaws

Yeah, definitely, AI spring fling is on. "Asian American" is one way to describe us . . . you should ask Fishbait how "his" people populated the entire earth  After hanging out with him for a little while, you'll see he has plenty of time to think of these crazy ideas . . . b/c he obviously isn't spending his energy catching fish. 

We should get together and have a "short distance casting contest". There are a bunch of guys here that would do extrememly well


----------



## okimavich

Is that a Recruiting Excursion, Mr. Membership Chair?


----------



## fishbait

All of us got it on our calendar to be there. I'm lookin forward to meeting the A/C and fishin' with you guys.


----------



## fishbait

okimavich said:


> Is that a Recruiting Excursion, Mr. Membership Chair?


Call it outreach. Unfortunately, our Membership Committee Chair is incompetent. Oki, we need someone who knows how to spot a true fisherman. Or do I need to post a report about your last fishing excursion?


----------



## CrawFish

fishbait said:


> I'm lookin forward to meeting the A/C and fishin' with you guys.


When is this Spring Fling thing? I got to catch an MD fish to get in this Anthony list


----------



## terpfan

WBB, i think you guys should change your group name. i know it's amusing but it actually justify others to describe asian as WB.


----------



## fishbait

CrawFish said:


> When is this Spring Fling thing? I got to catch an MD fish to get in this Anthony list


It's going to be on May 19th.


----------



## fishbait

terpfan said:


> WBB, i think you guys should change your group name. i know it's amusing but it actually justify others to describe asian as WB.


Hey Terp,

It's all in the name of fun. BTW, not all of us are asian. Everyone send me a pic of yourself sitting on a white bucket and I'll include you in our montage we're putting together. You too Terp. Cyg, you can substitute the white bucket with your pink tackle bag if you like.


----------



## bivalvebill

*That figures*

All I have is a camo bucket. How about a _White Boy on a Bucket---WBB_ will that work for ya?  :fishing:


----------



## bivalvebill

terpfan said:


> WBB, i think you guys should change your group name. i know it's amusing but it actually justify others to describe asian as WB.


Well if their calling Asian WB they have every right to call them RN


----------



## fishbait

bivalvebill said:


> All I have is a camo bucket. How about a _White Boy on a Bucket---WBB_ will that work for ya?  :fishing:


That's funny!!

Yeah, send them in!

RN?


----------



## Doormat

fishbait said:


> First of all, any contest worth having is going to require some kind of evidence. Without it, there is no objectivity.
> Second, don't bash the site or it's supporters. You make it sound like anyone who is a supporter is some dumb lemming throwing their $20 into a black hole. I'm not asking you to send in money, I'm just saying don't bitch about it just because you think you deserve access to everything for free.




Where was he "bashing" anyone??????????


You should stop bashing people.


----------



## okimavich

fishbait said:


> Or do I need to post a report about your last fishing excursion?


I believe I caught the biggest trout of the night. And from what I hear, you did well the day after using *my* honey hole.

Or are you talking about the previous exursion where I won the pool with a 9.25lb tog?  If I remember correctly, you were trying like mad to pull in a bigger fish at the end of the trip.


----------



## cygnus-x1

fishbait said:


> Hey Terp,
> 
> It's all in the name of fun. BTW, not all of us are asian. Everyone send me a pic of yourself sitting on a white bucket and I'll include you in our montage we're putting together. You too Terp. Cyg, you can substitute the white bucket with your pink tackle bag if you like.


How about our flag can be a pic of a WB with the pink pooh bag behind it for contrast


----------



## fishbait

Doormat said:


> Where was he "bashing" anyone??????????
> 
> 
> You should stop bashing people.


I never called Sand Flea's site policies or Anthony's contest guidelines "BS". I'm only giving my reaction to what I observe. Read back through the post! The fact of the matter is that Teddy wasn't aware of his alternatives and I called him out too quickly on it, so I guess both of us are a little quilty of over reacting. I'm not here to stir crap, but if you're tryin' to tango, bring on the cauldron.


----------



## fishbait

okimavich said:


> I believe I caught the biggest trout of the night. And from what I hear, you did well the day after using *my* honey hole.
> 
> Or are you talking about the previous exursion where I won the pool with a 9.25lb tog?  If I remember correctly, you were trying like mad to pull in a bigger fish at the end of the trip.


My my my, how short our memories have become! Let me set the history straight. I believe there was a distinct smell of skunk in the air when I arrived. Well, as soon as I moved you into my secret spot, everyone started catching fish! You can't really even compare that night, cause I was just coming over to put you fellas on some fish. Didn't even bring my rod! BTW, just because you take 5 steps to the right, it does not, all the sudden, make it your new spot!!
As for Tog, catching one big fish (your only fish) was a blessing. Catching the most fish and the most poundage on the boat during a difficult bite takes technique, juju, and skill. You got one thing right! I did have to work like mad to get them. 
See you on Sat in MY spot. And well settle the Tog issue next weekend.


----------



## okimavich

It looks like your memory is leaving you in your old age. Two tog, six small bass and no trash was my final tally. BTW, where's the proof of your fish? I heard you couldn't even give yours away?  

It's not a skunk until you leave.


----------



## fishbait

Two keepers, huh....

I guess that's better than a kick in the ass. 

opcorn:


----------



## old linesides

*Should do this by species and allow HB catches*

Will try again later . Pic needs to sized down . Sorry .


----------



## Anthony

I was only going to do saltwater but what the hey.

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
French 26 1/2" (R)

Come on Mike, you know that this site is called Pier and Surf, not pier surf and headboats .


----------



## old linesides

Anthony said:


> I was only going to do saltwater but what the hey.
> 
> *Largemouth Bass*
> Andre 18 1/2" (R)
> 
> *Striped Bass*
> French 26 1/2" (R)
> 
> Come on Mike, you know that this site is called Pier and Surf, not pier surf and headboats .


 I know it belongs on the boating board but it's a good pic anyway 







01-07-07 7 lbs plus


----------



## Anthony

Yeah that is a nice BSB, how much did that bad boy weigh? I caught a 6 1/4lb sea bass a few years back with Monty.


----------



## old linesides

Anthony said:


> Yeah that is a nice BSB, how much did that bad boy weigh? I caught a 6 1/4lb sea bass a few years back with Monty.


 He was right at 7 lbs the next day after being iced down for over 24 hours .


----------



## hengstthomas

Well if freshwater is allowed...I got a few pics that I'd like to see beat to give me incentive to catch a bigger one.

21" LMB








11.5" Gill








15+" Crappie


----------



## Teddy

BY NO MEANS BASHING anyone or this site! I can sea why yu might have thought I was bashing and for now on I will try and word my thoughts a little different so there will be no misunderstanding. 
I will try using the methods posted to upload my pics in the future and if I have trouble I will give a shout out and we can figure it out together. 
I think this is a great site with excellent supporters and am gratefull to be able to share in my fishing experiences ect with others that enjoy the sport without being a supporter myself. Has nothing to do with the $20.00 a yr. Just never put that much thought into it until now. I might sign up.


----------



## fingersandclaws

Way to be Teddy!!! Great way to clear the air up. The way I write and the way people read what I write are (2) different animals  Hope to meet up with ya sometime this year. Don't forget the AI spring fling!!!!


----------



## Anthony

I got to meet and fish with Teddy last year and I can say that he is a great guy to know. I hope to fish with him again in the near future.


----------



## cygnus-x1

Peace and love man ... Peace and love!

Tom ... GREAT pictures BUT ya might want to scale them down just a wee bit !


----------



## Andre

*Hey Thomas*

I have to throw my red flag on the LMB .....21" is a hard sale ...From the forgrip to your butt on ur rod isn't 21"  

I have a salmon rod w/ long handle and the lenght from forgrip to butt is 18" 

If i'm wrong I stand corrected 
I'll let the gang decide

I think we can clear this up if you can put a ruler up aganist your rod take a pick and post it !!!!!!!

still a nice fish


----------



## Teddy

*Rules*

Even though I know this is a friendly contest of sort's I believe we need a freshwater boating catagory. Where I fish you have very limited oppurtunities for shore fishing therefore I do all my freshwater fishing from my boat. I do all of my smallmouth fishing while wading in the Potomac river. 


Anthony spring is right around the corner and it will be a pleasure to hook up with you again. How's Shaggy doin haven't heard from him for awhile?

When I do start my journey for the State Record Crappie this spring on my favorite lake I have convidence there will be some crappie caught in the 17in and 18in range which even though caught from a boat are worthy of a picture that I will try to post. THANK'S GUY'S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!What's up with the sizing of the post's on this page?


----------



## fingersandclaws

I'm no engineer, but I just measured the shoe in the picture (from tip to top laces) and the fish is a little over (3) "shoe" lengths. I just measured my feet from tip to the first lace, and 21" is about right. I'm assuming Tom wears about a size 9.


----------



## cygnus-x1

fingersandclaws said:


> I'm no engineer, but I just measured the shoe in the picture (from tip to top laces) and the fish is a little over (3) "shoe" lengths. I just measured my feet from tip to the first lace, and 21" is about right. I'm assuming Tom wears about a size 9.


What does that say about a man that pays attention to another mans shoe size


----------



## bivalvebill

cygnus-x1 said:


> What does that say about a man that pays attention to another mans shoe size


You know what they say big feet, big fish


----------



## hengstthomas

Andre said:


> I have to throw my red flag on the LMB .....21" is a hard sale ...From the forgrip to your butt on ur rod isn't 21"
> 
> I have a salmon rod w/ long handle and the lenght from forgrip to butt is 18"
> 
> If i'm wrong I stand corrected
> I'll let the gang decide
> 
> I think we can clear this up if you can put a ruler up aganist your rod take a pick and post it !!!!!!!
> 
> still a nice fish



You are right..The top cork(just the cork part) in exactly 3" making the fish between 18" and 19"

Sorry about that I usually dont carry a ruler FW fishing and I gave up LMB fishing some 15 years ago. I insist on taking back all 3 pics because there should be a ruler in the pic. I can adjust...aint like the fish are going anywhere.!


----------



## Rocks&Reds

*Biggest 2007*

Does Virginia side of AI count? If so I have a 35 1/2 rock caught Jan 13 , pics are stevesbaitandtackle.com will try to get them over here.


----------



## Anthony

All fish must be caught after the date of the first post. I will only consider fish caught in MD/DE so the VA side of AI does not count. Please get an accurate measurement of the fish, do not say it was around 20". I just want to keep this fun. I will also go by the honor system here, so if you say you have a fish that is 20" and have a pic of it, that is good enough for me. This post is pretty much bragging rights, nothing more.


----------



## Otter

*well*

Well, this was a couple weeks ago so it may not count by the rules but it was 2007...and I just wanted to post the picture again  

Chain Pickeral 24", 5lb:


----------



## Anthony

With some decent weather and the spawning fish making their way up here, there should be a few more making the list. I may try for tog in the near future.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE

anthony.. we should have it broken into fish species because not every1 goes out and catches keeper rock. I prob. wont catch 1 this year because i dont have a boat. we should have groups like biggest white perch, biggest yellow, (tom prob. won that already) biggest crappie, biggest bass, biggest rock, and so on. I dont know how to post pics either so could some1 explain it to me. And im not a computer geek so i need the easiest way. lol.


----------



## BubbaBlue

FISHING4LIFE said:


> I dont know how to post pics either so could some1 explain it to me. And im not a computer geek so i need the easiest way. lol.


Posting pictures:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22154

This thread is getting to be a pain in the arse to read because the picts are so big. 

Ant, maybe start another?
.


----------



## Anthony

FISHING4LIFE said:


> anthony.. we should have it broken into fish species because not every1 goes out and catches keeper rock. I prob. wont catch 1 this year because i dont have a boat. we should have groups like biggest white perch, biggest yellow, (tom prob. won that already) biggest crappie, biggest bass, biggest rock, and so on. I dont know how to post pics either so could some1 explain it to me. And im not a computer geek so i need the easiest way. lol.


If you read the first post you would have realized that this is done by species. Top 3 of each species, culled and released.


----------



## Andre

sorry double post


----------



## Andre

7.4 lbs
22" 
Centennial Lake 
Personal Best    
Released


----------



## NTKG

may 19TH? maybe getting everything ready for the cobia trip... but would like to make it out..


round up the AC+tokens...... time to go to MD to break it wide open and take some spots on ANTS list.


(****BTW**** for that weekend ANT will be deemed AC) you fish catchin basturd stay up in md and stay the hell away from my drum!!!!! and my car motors!!!!!


----------



## Anthony

NTKG said:


> may 19TH? maybe getting everything ready for the cobia trip... but would like to make it out..
> 
> 
> round up the AC+tokens...... time to go to MD to break it wide open and take some spots on ANTS list.
> 
> 
> (****BTW**** for that weekend ANT will be deemed AC) you fish catchin basturd stay up in md and stay the hell away from my drum!!!!! and my car motors!!!!!


You don't want to see my "special" rig during C&R striper season. Let me know what weekend you guys are coming up and I will meet you guys there.


----------



## AtlantaKing

Does the VA side of AI count? It's still AI!  

I think this blue was 34" (HuskyMD or Bwoodhouse, is this what you guys remember?) :redface:


----------



## Huntsman

*Ak - ...*

Only fish caught in MD/DE are being considered. 

BTW.. when did you catch that blue?


----------



## AtlantaKing

January 6th, 2007, at about 11am on an outgoing tide , bunker chunk on an 8/0 Gami Octopus circle. 

I got DQ'ed by a Geopolitical division! w00t! Oh well. I just wanted to post the pic again...


----------



## hengstthomas

*here's a few*


----------



## Anthony

Were those fish kept or released? If they were kept then how much did they weigh?


----------



## cygnus-x1

AtlantaKing said:


> January 6th, 2007, at about 11am on an outgoing tide , bunker chunk on an 8/0 Gami Octopus circle.
> 
> I got DQ'ed by a Geopolitical division! w00t! Oh well. I just wanted to post the pic again...


AK, I remember you getting that (I heard about it). VA AI bends around at the CI inlet and forms a point. Were you on the point or facing east before the bend ?


----------



## hengstthomas

LOL ok the YP and Striper were kept but I dont have a scale and since DE has no citation program running this year so I have no need to weigh fish.. Scratch them 2 and I will replace them 2 later with a C&R pic... Hopefully I can replace that striper a few times before the 1st.


----------



## old linesides

*13.5"*


----------



## Anthony

You had bigger ones than that in your cooler.


----------



## Andre

*Hey Thomas*

Nicceee ...Monster y/ perch ...also I got you taken the flounder and seatrout catagory 


Keep them coming


----------



## okimavich

13" from Sandy Point


----------



## cygnus-x1

That's a nice fat mama ya got there!


----------



## bivalvebill

okimavich said:


> 13" from Sandy Point


Why do you fish with a bottle of anti freeze  :fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing

cygnus-x1 said:


> AK, I remember you getting that (I heard about it). VA AI bends around at the CI inlet and forms a point. Were you on the point or facing east before the bend ?


Facing east, looking at a nice break in the outer sandbar; hit just beyond the deep water with the bunker.


----------



## hengstthomas

29.75 released 3-30-07


----------



## Anthony

okimavich said:


> 13" from Sandy Point


Kept or released? If kept how much did it weigh.


----------



## okimavich

It was kept. But I didn't have anything to weigh it with. Doh!  

Off to the store I go. :redface:


----------



## TunaFish

*The huge belly*

was full of Gatorade!!!! I'd say this fish needs to be disqualified in the weight category..


----------



## Excalibur

*Anthony,*

Can I enter my 35" inch striper from SPSP into the running ?

She was caught on bloods fished on a bottom rig.

Caught 3/30.

Excalibur


----------



## Anthony

It's been a week and no one has caught any fish?


----------



## fingersandclaws

It's been slow for us, just some trout to say we went fishing . . . kinda cold for the last couple days. Plus, some of those fish on the list are gonna be hard to beat unless you put in some real fishing time. I betcha a bunch of people have caught fish, but nothing that could have beaten what's on the list. BTW, thanks for doing this, this is fun . . . and I see people aren't following directions as to where to po st


----------



## cygnus-x1

Anthony said:


> It's been a week and no one has caught any fish?


Everyone wants to clean out the honey holes before they open their mouths


----------



## Tommy Robinson

Hey Mike,
Is that Decoursey Bridge area? Nice perch bro!


----------



## old linesides

Tommy Robinson said:


> Hey Mike,
> Is that Decoursey Bridge area? Nice perch bro!


 Hey Tommy ! How ya doin' bud . That pick was from a small pier in Somerset County on the Lower Wicomico . You still bangin' those big carp ?


----------



## Tommy Robinson

No Carp been busy working on catchin some of the other species around town whenever the time allows. Nothin like what you are catching though  .


----------



## shelties1

*No striper today but did get...*

12 1/2" white perch 

Which I'd love to post a picture of, but it keeps telling me I've exceeded my quota by (50 some KB).

I have resized the original down to almost nothing, but I still keep getting the error


----------



## Desperado

*White Perch 11 3/8", SPSP, 4/21/2007, kept, not weighed*


----------



## Anthony

Sorry Desperado but any kept fish needs a weight and any released fish need a measurement.


----------



## Desperado

Anthony said:


> Sorry Desperado but any kept fish needs a weight and any released fish need a measurement.


That's ok. I should'a read the rules more carefully. Caught some even bigger since then, but nothing to weigh them on. Better go get myself a fish scale.


----------



## Anthony

There has to be a few fish that were big enough to make the list this past week.


----------



## Desperado

*Catfish, Sandy Point State Park, MD, 4/29/07, released*

Here ya go Anthony, didn't see any catfish entered yet. Shouldn't be too hard for someone to beat this, but it's a start... :redface:


----------



## fishbait

Hey Anthony, 

I'm posting this up for Chump. It's a 21"er that was released.


----------



## Desperado

*Croaker kept, caught 5/14/2007 1 lb 6 oz.*

Didn't see any croakers entered yet, so here's my first of the year, first ever actually. 










Finally got a scale:


----------



## shelties1

*trying again to post my perch pic...*

This was about 3 weeks ago at Aquasco..I tried posting this right afterwards, but had problems. Seems it will work this time! 

12 1/2", did not get a weight though


----------



## Anthony

shelties1 said:


> This was about 3 weeks ago at Aquasco..I tried posting this right afterwards, but had problems. Seems it will work this time!
> 
> 12 1/2", did not get a weight though


Sorry but any kept fish needs a weight.


----------



## Anthony

TunaFish caught a nice one, I know that there were a few others caught. Where they at?


----------



## Huntsman

*Tuna's feesh...*

Hey Ant.. the actualy we 32.4lbs. Pete is off a bit.


----------



## fishbait

I got a 4lb 1 oz tog and Fingersandclaws got a 4 lb tog. Pictures are posted in our Spring Fling thread.


----------



## okimavich

fishbait said:


> I got a 4lb 1 oz tog and Fingersandclaws got a 4 lb tog. Pictures are posted in our Spring Fling thread.


You forgot mine at 2.5 lb.


----------



## Huntsman

okimavich said:


> You forgot mine at 2.5 lb.


He said you slept through the Tog action... LOL.. 










*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*









*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## okimavich

How would he know? He was off trying to dump bunker on someone when the tog blitz hit.


----------



## fishbait

okimavich said:


> You forgot mine at 2.5 lb.


Yep, Oki got a keeper. Just didn't want to embarass him by posting the size. Oh well, too late now.....


----------



## hengstthomas

23" 4.7lbs









This fish spit up 2 6 inch croakers !


----------



## mepps3

*Croaker*

Croaker, 19" and 2.8 pounds on the digital scale. Kept.

Biggest of my life, caught from the NAS Pax River shoreline.


----------



## cygnus-x1

mepps3 said:


> Croaker, 19" and 2.8 pounds on the digital scale. Kept.
> 
> Biggest of my life, caught from the NAS Pax River shoreline.



Nice croaka man !!! That beats mine. I had several in 18" range that were fat like that too! I hope this keeps up all year.


----------



## French

this blue

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/firstblueBIP52007onababycroaker.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

or this one... both were around 8.5-9lbs
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/gettingtiredoftheblues.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

The stripers and the drummies are being cruel to me this year.


----------



## fishbait

Hey Frenchy,

That looks like Bogue Inlet Pier. That junx don't count around here man.


----------



## Huntsman

French said:


> this blue
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/firstblueBIP52007onababycroaker.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> 
> or this one... both were around 8.5-9lbs
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/gettingtiredoftheblues.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> 
> The stripers and the drummies are being cruel to me this year.


If it ain't in MD then don't put it here... LOSER!!!!

LOL j/k J - ...


----------



## French

Yankee fish don't like to eat my bait, but even catching blues warrents some bragging rights!


Fishbait is just mad cause my blue would EAT his croakah!


----------



## Huntsman

That little blue... The choppers I was slammin @ AI last fall makes your blue look juvenile...


----------



## CrawFish

Huntsman said:


> That little blue... The choppers I was slammin @ AI last fall makes your blue look juvenile...


Yeah. man.. tell 'em about the ones we filletted that nite at the walk over.


----------



## French

My blues were on the Calista Flockheart diet all winter. They will be big after they eat a bit. All head, no body.

It is not a coincidence that when I put the baby croaker out, it died a very quick and painful death within about 10 minutes


----------



## Anthony

French said:


> this blue
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/firstblueBIP52007onababycroaker.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> 
> or this one... both were around 8.5-9lbs
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/gettingtiredoftheblues.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> 
> The stripers and the drummies are being cruel to me this year.


I didn't recognize that pier and now I know. Sorry but all fish must be caught in MD/DE waters.


----------



## French

easy there Captain Serious...just having a few barbs with my fellow DC fishing brethren. Just bragging rights eh buddy!

here.. this was caught in Maryland. Not my biggest fish, but since all you meat fishermen  love the flounder, maybe that will give me props 
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/16inchflounderrt50bridge.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

YAY FLOUNDAH!


----------



## fishbait

Seriously French,

You should smile more often! Like this


----------



## Huntsman

CrawFish said:


> Yeah. man.. tell 'em about the ones we filletted that nite at the walk over.



Now this is a chopper!!!!  

















eat deez shorts.. lol..


----------



## okimavich

*Croaker*

25 May 07
Fingersandclaws
SPSP
2.5lb










Keeping the WBB proud.


----------



## okimavich

I'm sorry, I guess I wasn't clear. But Fingersandclaws caught the croaker, not me.


----------



## Tommy Robinson

Guess I'll be the first to add my favorite -

Here's a solid 28 1/2# of sheer power from the banks of the Patapsco  .

Method:Float fishing
Bait:sweetcorn
Hook: size 8 Tiemco
Line:4# test Berkley Trilene UltraThin
Rod:12' Wally Marshall Crappie Pole.
Reel:Shimano Spirax


----------



## Tommy Robinson

Short lived = Memorial Day Biggie ---
Species: Common Carp
Weight : 32 1/2# 
Venue: Patapsco River
Bait: Sweet corn
Method: Float fishing
Hook: Tiemco size 8
Line: 8# Berkley Vanish Mono
Rod: 8'6" St Croix White River
Reel: Shimano Sahara


----------



## chump

Hey Anthony,

Here you go. 17" and 4lb 1oz. Measurements made by Bev of Harbor Tackle.

So when are we going to see your 10+ pounders? I think you'll need one quick trip before you take out the WBB top 3 right now. F&C, Fishbait and I were just talking about that last night, wondering when you will submit yours.


Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Anthony

chump said:


> So when are we going to see your 10+ pounders? I think you'll need one quick trip before you take out the WBB top 3 right now. F&C, Fishbait and I were just talking about that last night, wondering when you will submit yours.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chump


I haven't caught a 10lber in two years. I'm looking to make the list on sunday.


----------



## chump

Hey Anthony,

Sunday, huh? I guess I'll be on the list for only 4 days!!! Hey, good luck out there. If there are togs around, I'm sure you'll catch them. Heck, even if there aren't togs around, you'll still catch them.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## hengstthomas

2 lb trout 6-02-07


----------



## Anthony

Sorry but according to your report that was caught from a boat.


----------



## Huntsman

Anthony said:


> Sorry but according to your report that was caught from a boat.



LOL.. you tell him Ant... j/k Tom just had to bust your chops for a sec...


----------



## okimavich

2" Warmouth. Released.


----------



## Desperado

*Are Spots Allowed?*

If so, here's one, kept, from SPSP 6/24/2007.
8 1/4", & 5 ounces.

These 2 pics are the same fish, showing inches & weight. I realize that length doesn't count for kept fish:


----------



## Anthony

Seen some reports but I guess there were none big enough to make the list.


----------



## Desperado

Bluefish, SPSP 7/15/2007, kept, 14 ounces,  


















----------------------------------------------

Spot SPSP, 7/15/2007, released, 8",  









---------------------------------------------

Spot SPSP, 7/15/2007, kept, 6 ounces









----------------------------------------------


----------



## Desperado

Tautog 7/22/2007 Released 11" Ocean City, MD, 2nd to 4th st bulkhead


----------



## Desperado

*Bluefish SPSP 8/18/2007 Kept, 1.25 lbs*


----------



## Desperado

*SPSP 09.01.2007 Bluefish, both 16 1/2" 1.5 lbs, kept*


----------



## hengstthomas

Can I redeem myself ? 
23" LMB Released 








By hengstthomas at 2007-09-20


----------



## AL_N_VB

hengstthomas said:


> Can I redeem myself ?
> 23" LMB Released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By hengstthomas at 2007-09-20


don't fresh water fish much...but that's a PEEG!

WTG!


----------



## Anthony

Seems like there were some nice fish caught this weekend. Lets see some pics.


----------



## Tommy Robinson

Chain Pickerel - 
19"
Pic in my profile pics.


----------



## hengstthomas

No saltwater fish in 2 months


----------



## Anthony

Has no one caught any decent in the past few months?


----------



## EugeneChoe

its like that song, its a sad sad situation 

eugene


----------



## Tommy Robinson

Rainbow Trout - not the biggest but I don't see any mentioned on here 

14.5"
http://render-2.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yup6aQQ%7C%3Dup6RKKt%3Axxr%3D0-qpDPfRt7Pf7mrPfrj7t%3DzrRfDUX%3AeQaQxg%3Dr%3F87KR6xqpxQQo0xJolxJe0xv8uOc5xQQQGP00PaGnoPqpfVtB%3F*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gX0QQoe%7CRup6lQQ%7C/of=50,590,442


----------



## fyremanjef

Here is my biggest. Was during Saturday's run to AI.. It was about a small one only six pounds. I was only 6 hours. figure 1 pound per hour of fishing.


----------



## hengstthomas

fyremanjef said:


> Here is my biggest. Was during Saturday's run to AI.. It was about a small one only six pounds. I was only 6 hours. figure 1 pound per hour of fishing.


 LMAO


----------



## Charkbait

*Johnny come lately*

mid May AI,

47x28 released.


----------



## Anthony

Charkbait said:


> mid May AI,
> 
> 47x28 released.


That is a beauty but you have to be a registered member before any fish is caught to count. Seems like you registered in october. Sorry but really nice release.


----------



## Charkbait

no worries


----------



## EugeneChoe

haha who cares! its a nice fish, period! haha good to see you over here too charkbait


----------



## Charkbait

I do get around, not quite like you though!


----------



## cygnus-x1

Charkbait said:


> I do get around, not quite like you though!


Real nice fish there Charkbait! Was that AI MD or VA ? Nice to see a Kow caught in the daylight hours!


----------



## Charkbait

MD, plenty daylight fish caught this spring...gotta have a line in, that's my biggest problem lately.


----------



## Tommy Robinson

Charkbait- 

Killer pic dude !


----------

